# New Heater Core



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all. While we got things apart, it seems prudent to do the heater core. Pulled it apart, seems to be in decent shape, but never tested it, but the inside of the heater box is corroded, and the blend door is frozen open, so there might have been some leakage over the years. Can the original heater core be re-cored, or should I buy a new one? And who makes a good, quality unit? Not exactly thrilled about buying some cheaply made offshore piece of crap. I just spent almost $500 re-coring the original factory Harrison rad, so I don't have a problem forking out some bucks for the right job. Thanks for any feedback.
Almost forgot, 67 with A/C.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mysweet67 said:


> Hi all. While we got things apart, it seems prudent to do the heater core. Pulled it apart, seems to be in decent shape, but never tested it, but the inside of the heater box is corroded, and the blend door is frozen open, so there might have been some leakage over the years. Can the original heater core be re-cored, or should I buy a new one? And who makes a good, quality unit? Not exactly thrilled about buying some cheaply made offshore piece of crap. I just spent almost $500 re-coring the original factory Harrison rad, so I don't have a problem forking out some bucks for the right job. Thanks for any feedback.
> Almost forgot, 67 with A/C.


You have it apart and ready, it would be in your best interest to spend 35.00 and get a new one. I got mine at Performance Years, NAPA has them for about 25 or so. Last thing you need is to put it back together to find its now leaking....... Its a cheap item..... and the hardest part of replacing it is done. Recore? I wouldn't. It's an unseen item cept for the in and outlets. I'd go with PY or Ames so it looks correct. NAPA has them but it may be universal. For what they cost I'd replace.


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

x2 as per GTO JUDGE. A lot of work to replace after your car is back together. Paid $70.00 in Canada for a good unit (most likely cost 30-40 in the US. I bought a Spectra unit made in Quebec, VG quality. Not sure about an AC heater box but I took my non AC heater box in my 65 completely apart, derusted, replaced all gaskets, blend door seals etc. Those boxes get pretty nasty with age.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with the above. Got a new one from NAPA for $32. Doubt you could get it re-cored for that. The money is in the labor to remove and replace it, so you are way ahead to save on that.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Murray makes good units if you can find one. You don't want to have to go back in there any time soon!!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

skurfan said:


> I agree with the above. Got a new one from NAPA for $32. Doubt you could get it re-cored for that. The money is in the labor to remove and replace it, so you are way ahead to save on that.


I looked at NAPA on line using my zip. They listed 2, $51 &61, one with AC and one w/o AC. All Dimensions exactly the same, same MFG. Why would they be different? Looks like the AC one has a notch in the tank, AC tube?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PY has the one for a/c....99.00. Picture indicates the one for a/c the inlet and outlets is configured a little different. The one with A/C the one tube looks shorter than the one with out A/C. 

Ames shows them but says the one without AC the PIC is not the correct picture for that part.
IMO: Call Ames or PY and ask what the difference is.


PY
With AC:









Without AC:


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are NAPA's (for 65)


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the help. If I don't get one for Christmas, I'm leaning towards the Spectra (have a division of that company here in town, I think), or go with an Ames or PY supplied unit. 
Have a wonderful holiday, all my GTO friends!!!


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, I went and had the factory heater core rebuilt. Went to the same guy that did the rad. He's a genius when it comes to rads and the whole cooling system. Knows his stuff inside and out. I usually don't advertise, but if anybody in the midwest ever needs a rad done, Ferndale Rad on Woodward Ave. in Ferndale, Mich. is the place to go. While there, he had 3 other rads, a 37 Willys, a Ford flathead and a 55 Chevy on the go, so nothing is beyond him. Can't wait to put it all back together:thumbsup:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

What did it cost you to have rebuilt? Curious at the price vs Ames or someplace.


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

I paid $156. A bit more than any new ones I saw out there, but it's a quality metal, that will allow me to sleep at night, knowing that it shouldn't leak or blow anytime soon. Not knocking any of the replacements units out there, but we only want to pull the lower dash once.


----------

